# RT. 66 Flywheelers show Catoosa OK.



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Spent the afternoon at the Rt 66 Flywheelers Show at Catoosa OK.
I got a few pics with my cell phone but I'll take my better camera tomorrow and get some "gooder" pics

Home built with a Crosley 4 cyl engine









Absolutely cherry WD









A couple of walk behinds


















I'm not sure if this is a factory machine or a home built but it's kind of neat


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Larry. Some awesome tractors there. Keep them photos coming!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll get some more up later


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Some of yester years at its fines..gotta love it.


----------

